# Pooh stuck on bunnies bottoms?



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Hi everyone 

My bunnies are coming up 4wks and I have noticed that 1 or 2 have some pooh stuck around their bottoms, 1 had a large clump which I've managed to carefully cut off but left a few single droppings still stuck. They aren't soft or runny, perfectly formed little droppings! 
Is this a problem? Most of them are fine and v clean down there. Will they fall off on their own or clean themselves or do I need to try and remove? Although it's v hard to hold them still for long enough to remove safely! 

Thanks  xx


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

I've never known it to happen that young. It happens to my Dad's rabbits but they are old now and struggle to clean themselves. My dad checks them on a daily basis and cleans them. You really have to be careful because if flies lay their eggs in the pooh it can get really nasty. 

Are they long-haired?


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

The ones that have the prob are quite fluffy yes. Thinking about asking the vet, I'm taking them soon for a once over and they are going to try and sex them, but was going to wait until they were a bit older. 
I will check them all properly again in the morning, don't want to leave it incase it gets really matted on and harder to remove.


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

As there's 8 babies and mum sharing a cage I'm wondering if it's being made worse as the hutch gets dirty so quick as there's 9 bunnies toileting in there! I'm cleaning it out in a daily basis but lots of little droppings in there!


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Has anyone got any advice? 
Thank you  xx


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

How big is the cage? I would up your cleaning if i were you. And remove any poo twice daily, if not more often. You don't want to risk them getting flystrike.


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

It's a 4ft double hutch. I clean them
out daily but will increase that then. Droppings are all over the cage all the time,mum is sort of litter trained but does use a corner of the hutch too, obviously the babies are just going wherever! 
Do u think I need to try and remove the stuck droppings or will they eventually fall off,some look quite stuck tho? Not sure if I can do it alone, they are v wriggly!


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I would remove them, Mum definitely won't do it, and it will only get worse. If they are super wriggly and you don't have anyone to help you, wrap them up in a tea towel. Sometimes you can brush them out but you might need to cut them out.

I'm afraid your hutch won't be suitable for very much longer, you might have to think about getting a bigger one until the babies are gone.


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

I have a very large indoor hutch that I'm going to put the babies in (without mum) until they go to their new homes, I think mum is getting a bit annoyed with them, I need to feed her on her own as they all dive in and and get first go! 
I'm trying to get as near to 8 weeks as poss til I do that tho but my vet said 6 wks is ok so I don't think they'll be all in that hutch for much longer anyway.
I'm going to attempt to remove the droppings now, will check all 8 and get them done if i can. 
Thanks xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

What you are seeing is uneaten cecotropes. Mum will normally clean this off but if she isn't just tidy them up for now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

i have had a dwarf rabbit but that was years ago but i don't recall seeing poo stuck to his bottom at that age


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

this happens to my rabbit but she is 7 i hold her and my mum cuts the poo off and if we cant get it off that way we wash her bum but i dont think you will be able to wash at their age as they might get cold its happens to mine because she sits in it after she poos


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

emma20 said:


> this happens to my rabbit but she is 7 i hold her and my mum cuts the poo off and if we cant get it off that way we wash her bum but i dont think you will be able to wash at their age as they might get cold its happens to mine because she sits in it after she poos


As your rabbit is an adult there will be issues with her diet that are causing the excess cecotropes, the OP's rabbits are still learning that they have to eat them.

Can I ask what you feed you bun?


----------



## StaffsRmisunderstood (Feb 2, 2012)

Rubyrubes said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My bunnies are coming up 4wks and I have noticed that 1 or 2 have some pooh stuck around their bottoms, 1 had a large clump which I've managed to carefully cut off but left a few single droppings still stuck. They aren't soft or runny, perfectly formed little droppings!
> Is this a problem? Most of them are fine and v clean down there. Will they fall off on their own or clean themselves or do I need to try and remove? Although it's v hard to hold them still for long enough to remove safely!
> ...


ur better of soakin in warm water and make sure cages clean at al times.. also b aware of fly strike more so in the summer months but its not unheard of in the winter ... (flys lay eggs in poo stuck to bottom and maggots eat away at ur poor bunnys bots..its not nice) ... x


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

StaffsRmisunderstood said:


> ur better of *soakin in warm water *and make sure cages clean at al times.. also b aware of fly strike more so in the summer months but its not unheard of in the winter ... (flys lay eggs in poo stuck to bottom and maggots eat away at ur poor bunnys bots..its not nice) ... x


Sorry but that isn't advisable with 4 week old babies. Especially in this weather.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> As your rabbit is an adult there will be issues with her diet that are causing the excess cecotropes, the OP's rabbits are still learning that they have to eat them.
> 
> Can I ask what you feed you bun?


burgess excell nuggets


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

emma20 said:


> burgess excell nuggets


That will most likely be your problem then.
Excel has been known to cause some rabbits to over produce cecotropes, it might be worth looking into changing the pellets to Allen & Page Natural, Science Selective or Wagg optimum


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> That will most likely be your problem then.
> Excel has been known to cause some rabbits to over produce cecotropes, it might be worth looking into changing the pellets to Allen & Page Natural, Science Selective or Wagg optimum


thanks im going to try one out


----------

